# 2006 Jetta 2.5L Oil type ?



## murphysf (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello

I just got a 2006 Jetta 2.5L.

I know the engine oil is Full Synthetic.

I understand the the recommended oil weight is 5w-40 but have also read in many places that 5W-30 is ok. Is this true? 

Also I read that it need to meet VW specifications 502 00 and 505 00

I already have a few 5 quart jugs of Kirkland Full Synthetic 5W-30 sitting around however the back of the container does not call out VW 502 00 and 505 00

Should I use it?


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

murphysf said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got a 2006 Jetta 2.5L.
> 
> ...


As stated spec is vw 502 oil. Are you going to do 10k oil changes? 5k? I personally would have no problem running kirkland 5w30 for 5k miles. It’s a good oil as per bobistheoilguy forum’s. I wouldn’t let it go to waste!


----------



## KL51212 (Aug 29, 2021)

What did you decide to do, OP?


----------



## rlongo72 (Jan 10, 2017)

Kirkland 5W-30 does not have any European approvals, nor does it meet any VW specifications. It’s designed for domestic and Asian applications. Always use an oil, in your case, with a VW 502/505 approval.


----------



## Sosababby (Aug 28, 2020)

murphysf said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got a 2006 Jetta 2.5L.
> 
> ...


Amazon.com: Liqui Moly 2041 Premium 5W-40 Synthetic Motor Oil - 5 Liter : Automotive 
Liqui Moly 5W-40 & Mann Oil Filter with O Ring only two i put in my Volkswagen


----------

